# Pioneer AVIC-8000NEX



## DDutchman (Aug 26, 2012)

Has anyone installed a Pioneer AVIC-8000NEX or any other Pioneer or Alpine Apple Carplay compatible system?

I am using a Dynavin Android in my 2005 e53 X5, but I am only partially satisfied with the touch screen and poor brightness. I have problems with the clock and bluetooth. Sound is great, and the Dynavin works great with my iPhone 4s for music but my Android phone and Dynavin just do not talk.


----------



## Elixis (May 16, 2014)

I will soon be installing this in my 2008 E90 - I will post back here and let you know how it goes. Google '8000NEX bmw' and you will see a whole thread pertaining to this device, on another forum that matches up with the model of my car...I don't know what I can and cannot say here, so I am being subtle..


----------



## DDutchman (Aug 26, 2012)

*Much Appreciated!*

I look forward to your experience!



Elixis said:


> I will soon be installing this in my 2008 E90 - I will post back here and let you know how it goes. Google '8000NEX bmw' and you will see a whole thread pertaining to this device, on another forum that matches up with the model of my car...I don't know what I can and cannot say here, so I am being subtle..


----------

